
Which Password Manager Do You Recommend? - DavidWanjiru
Do you recommend using a password manager versus not using one? Why? Which one do you use&#x2F;recommend? Why?
======
pitaj
Yes, use a password manager. Unless you're a password savant that can remember
every character he's typed, you'll either be re-using passwords (a big no-no),
or storing them somewhere. It's much more secure to remember one strong
password and use randomly generated passwords everywhere.

I use Lastpass. They have synchronization across devices on their free tier,
which is awesome. You can automatically import passwords from Chrome or
Firefox. They even have a "security challenge" that will show you what
repeated and weak passwords you're using. Lastpass also has some degree of
automatic password reset on popular sites, which works pretty well.

------
Down_n_Out
Hi, this has been asked before a while ago so I thought I'd link you to what
was answered back then to get you started:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13298195](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13298195)

I give a vote for 1Password on Mac but on Linux I quite like Pass.

------
hellishpm
Try Avast Passwords:
[https://www.avast.com/passwords](https://www.avast.com/passwords)

It is free and it covers all platforms (Windows, Mac, iOS and Android). Even
synchronization between devices is for free.

------
CryptoArtist
I have around 100 accounts saved in my password manager so it is impossible
now to be without passw. manager. I'm using SaferPass > www.saferpass.net

